# Good Morning All



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there my name is Jo and I am a new newbie. I have been a voyeur of this site for a few weeks now, since becoming the proud mum of 4 does (in total), one sadly no longer with us. Having finally worked out how to register and post a thread I find myself here. I am not usually so dense but I am a bit of a technophobe. We had always planned to keep rats but after babysitting my niece's six does, while she was on her hols, I fell in love with meeces and their very individual personalities. So my mice are:-

Hecate (marked, mainly black with white belly and tufts behind the ears)
Circe (tricolour, no brindle)
Cerridwen (R.I.P. - Silver self with pink eyes) ------and our newbie 
Minerva (marked, possibly banded, white and silver with pink eyes)

I would like to ask folks' opinions on hay. Has the compressed hay that is commercially bought already been treated or would you advise the microwaving or freezing of it prior to use?

Many Thanks


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there Rowangate -thank you for the welcome and I hope that you are well x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Jo and Welcome


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Guys and thanks for the welcome. I look forward to being a member.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, hope that you'll enjoy being here


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum. As for the hay personally id still microwave it just to be on the safe side. It only takes 30 secs


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hello my lovely, welcome to the forum  x


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for all the welcomes and advice on the hay. I have been away for a couple of days and have missed my baby girls, but I didn't think the trip would suit them so had to leave them in someone else's capable hands.


----------

